
Wait but why: Why Generation Y yuppies are unhappy - lostbit
http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/09/why-generation-y-yuppies-are-unhappy.html
======
collyw
Nothing to do with boomers growing up in times of growing equality, while gen
y grew up in times of increasing inequality?

Yes, it does kind of piss me off that my previous landlord could afford
multiple properties from the proceeds of selling pirated tapes in London in
the 70's / 80's, yet as an educated knowledge worker on an above average wage,
I could barely afford the crappiest flat there.

I guess I must be wildly ambitious like the article suggests.

------
cafard
This was posted back in September, when it first came out. It has not improved
with age.

------
Empathenosis
Interesting read, I found the tips at the end to be both... extremely
practical, and kind of a mix of "You suck...BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO!".

However, I feel the writer is massively ineffective at communicating the tips
at the end.

I think a few things could improve this to be readable by more than just the
curious.

* - Stop lumping a 30 year gap into one group/personality. // While aware that you _may_ not be, it doesn't come off as that, I may feel this way because I was born in '91.*

* - Start with a problem. Fix the problem, before the next problem. example: A lot of people with this mentality share another slightly dysfunctional mentality, with this [subject] you'll come across this [problem]. Here is how you fix it, and work past it. *

* - Work on the wording. You seem either pretentious or born in the 40's and pissed about how the world changed, unable to accept advancements/changes through the world, while being angry with a younger generation. (Also, this is the internet, just to be clear, I'm not trying to be an asshole.) *

I hope you understand. I was born in this generation of "GYPSYs" as you (or
the author) called it, I don't feel a sense of entitlement, my sense of being
'special' isn't "I am better than you.", it's more so that I have a love of
education, technology, and programming, and that's 'special' to me because
quite a few of the people I've known in my generation strongly dislike those
topics.

Frankly, I love working my ass off and seeing a small blade of grass popup in
my metaphorical soil. I hope (not expect) some day this metaphorical soil will
be covered in countless tiny blades of grass that end up becoming a gigantic
metaphorical greener-grass that is my life.

There are plenty of people (young and old-alike) that feel they are entitled
to things. Respect, Success, Money, Fame(?). Those people suck. But your
entire mentality isn't based on the time you were born. I feel like the things
experience it, mixed with your environment are what attribute to those types
of mentalities. (Yes, the old Nature VS Nurture)

\- Ash

